# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Autosjedalica iz Getroa

## JaMajka

Drage cure, posebice one koje se razumiju u autosjedalice  :Wink:  , imam jedno pitanje. U Getrou sam vidjela autosjedalice marke Cam, od 0 do 4 god., po cijeni od oko 333 kune.  Je li to što vrijedi :? ? Mislim, cijena je izuzetno povoljna, pa ako je i kvaliteta tu, bez razmišljanja bih ju kupila za automobil mojih roditelja (odn. uputila njih da ju kupe  :Grin:  ). Mi još imamo nosiljku, ali kada dođe vrijeme ipak ćemo kupiti što kvalitetniju, time i skuplju, kod nas će se u autu ipak puno više voziti  :Wink:  .
Hvala na savjetima!

----------


## ivarica

ima li oznaku standarda kojeg zadovoljava?

----------


## JaMajka

Uh, površno sam gledala pa sam samo cijenu upamtila  :Grin:   jer je malena već bila nervozna i žurilo nam se kući. Reci mi molim te na što moram obratiti pozornost? Nije mi daleko pa ću već ovih dana ići na popravni  :Laughing:  . Hvala ti.

----------


## Ancica

Jedine linkove koje mogu naci na CAM autosjedalice su iz 2003.  Provjeri kada je autosjedalica proizvedena (otraga na naslonu ili u podnozju u plastici treba biti otisnut datum proizvodnje (obicno u krugicu sa strelicom).  Ja osobno ne bih kupila novu autosjedalicu koja nije u novije vrijeme i proizvedena (znaci, sad trazis autosjedalice koje su proizvedene 2004. ili 2005.).

Sto se tice atesta, na njoj mora biti naljepnica na kojoj pise ECE R44/03 i E+neki broj pa zaokruzeno.  To znaci da je atestirana da zadovoljava europski standard.

Takoder je bitno da provjeris da li dolazi s uputstvima na hrvatskom tako da je mozes ispravno montirati.  I obavezno trazi da te puste da je probas montirati u svom autu prije nego je kupis - moguce je da ne odgovara tvojoj konfiguraciji sjedista i sigurnosnih pojaseva.

Mislim da ta autosjedalica dolazi sa jednom crvenom kopcom koja sluzi za ucvrscivanje donjeg dijela pojasa kako ne bi olabavio tijekom voznje.  Dobro provjeri kako se ta kopca koristi.  Takoder nemoj slusati ako ti netko veli da je ta kopca da se beba s njom igra (ili jos bolje, da je gricka  :Laughing:  ) kao sto je netko drugi bio savjetovan pri kupovini njihove sjedalice  8) 

I nesto na sto sam naletila, al neznam da li je za isti model, je da se presvlaka moze prati samo rucno.  Pa i to provjeri u uputstvima i razmisli da li ti je to vazno ako je tako i za ovu autosjedalicu o kojoj govoris.

----------


## JaMajka

Hvala Ančica, pa to je cijela nauka  :Laughing:  . Nadam se da ću se snaći. Ma hoću sigurno. Zapisala sam natuknice na papirić pa ću ovih dana ići ponovno pogledati. Nego, reci mi molim te, zašto je toliko važna godina proizvodnje, je li to zato što su u posljednje 2 god. značajno napredovali sigurnosni sustavi ili? Oprosti, ali ja sam zaista neupućena, a kako rekoh uskoro me očekuje još jedna kupnja autosjedalice pa bih voljela znati.
Javim za koji dan kakva je ova gore opisana  :Wink:  .

----------


## Ancica

Datum prizvodnje ti je bitan zato sto bi u principu svaka nova generacija autosjedalica tehnoloski mogla (ali i ne mora) bit bolja od starije. 

Isto tako, i kod regulacije po kojoj se atestiraju autosjedalice se s vremena na vrijeme promijeni, unaprijedi, pa su autosjedalice koje su proizvedene prije, neznam, pet godina, napravljene po starijoj verziji regulacije.  

I jos nekaj kaj je bitno je da i autosjedalice imaju rok trajanja, a koji je, ovisno o preporuci, izmedu sest i osam godina.  Znaci ako kupis autosjedalicu koja je kao nova vec stara dvije godine, ti gubis te dvije godine u roku uporabe.

----------


## JaMajka

Hvala na pojašnjenju :D , time si mi posredno odgovorila i na neizgovoreno pitanje o rabljenim autosjedalicama :/ . Doduše, nemam od koga niti posuditi istu, ali sada sam definitivno odagnala tu mogućnost pa se neću niti raspitivati. Novo je novo  8) . 
Puno si mi pomogla  :Heart:  !

----------


## mamazika

Ancice, jel ima negdje za kupiti tih crvenih kopci? Nama je nasa pukla.

----------


## Ancica

JaMajka, nema na cemu i javi kako je prosao soping  8) 





> Ancice, jel ima negdje za kupiti tih crvenih kopci? Nama je nasa pukla.


Nisam vidjela nigdje (al nisam ni trazila).  Najbolje je da kontaktiras proizvodaca, ali ima i u Rodi (mislim) par H-kopci koji ti mogu posluziti u tu svrhu - za to bi se morala cuti s ivaricom.

Al dobro je pitanje, ako uspijem iskopati tko je proizvodac i kontakt info, pitat cu ih i ja direktno. Tko je proizvodac tvoje sjedalice?

----------


## Tea

ja imam tu sjedalicu već par godina, prvo smo vozili Karlu u njoj dok ju nije prerasla, a sada se u njoj vozi Nika. Mogu vam reći da za tu cijenu nije uopće loša. Remeni su joj jako čvrsti, nije neudobna, ima crvenu kopću, i lako se montira, dosta je čvrsta. 
potpuno zadovoljni! preporuka onima tanjeg đepa!

----------


## lidac2004

Ancice,zakaj imaju rok trajanja? :?  :? 
mi smo nasu dobili i nemam pojma koliko je stara  :/

----------


## Ancica

Zato sto s vremenom plastika i ostali materijali (trake pojasa, kopce i sl.) popuste, pod utjecajem svjetlosti, topline, hladnoce itd, i moze doci do napuknuca (koja se niti ne moraju vidjeti golim okom) ili slabih tocaka koje kod sudara mogu uzrokovati neefektivnost sjedalice.

Opca preporuka je 8, max  10 godina (ovisno otkud uzimas preporuku) ali sami proizvodaci ce (danas) reci sest godina.

Mozes provjeriti koliko je tvoja sjedalica stara (skoro u svim slucajevima) ako potrazis u plastici utisnut datum proizvodnje.  Najcesce je u obliku kruga, sa brojevima otisnutim oko kruga (recimo 96 97 98 99 00 01, za godinu, 1-12 za mjesece, 1-30 za dane  ili 1-5 za tjedne) i sa strelicom unutra koja pokazuje na jedan od tih brojeva.  Ponekad je u obliku tabele, redovi su godine, stupci su mjeseci, i onda su svi do jednog odredenog polja oznaceni tockicom, a iza njega nije niti jedan.  To zadnje polje je oznaka datuma proizvodnje.

Pokusaj potraziti datum na tvojoj sjedalici da imas bolju predodzbu koliko je stara.

----------


## lidac2004

u zadnjem broju HAK-a izasao je tekst pod nazivom :Shock: pasnost po zivot.
radi se o jeftinim autosjedalicama a evo i dio teksta:

....no tada su ADAC-ovi strucnjaci dosli na zamisao da stave pod povecalo tzv.jeftine proizvode.Nude se u trgovinama automobilskim priborom,u prodavaonicama kucanskih potrepstina,na rasprodaji pokucstva,u trgovinama rabljenom robom te putem kataloske prodaje ili interneta.Rezultat je bio PORAZAN!Ono sto se na taj nacin prodaje vecinom je pravi horor.Od 9 testiranih djecjih autosjedalica,5 ih je slavno propalo (ocjena "manjkave"),3 su jedva osvojile prolaznu ocjenu "dovoljan",a samo je jedna sjedalica postigla rezultat "zadovoljavajuca".......

ako imate od nekoga posuditi casopis ili ga dobivate doma,svakako procitajte tekst....
dalje se nabraja u cemu su te autosjedalice "pale" ADAC-ov test....

Zakljucak je da,na zalost,u mnogim slucajevima,jeftino znaci bezvrijedno......  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## lidac2004

nisam nasla nista utisnuto na plastici   :Sad:   :Sad:  
sve vise zalim kaj ju nismo kupili vec posudili....  :Sad:

----------


## Ancica

Lidac, jos uvijek je mozes kupiti  a ovu vratiti  :Wink:

----------


## Barbi

I ja sam jučer dobila HAK i prvo mi je to upalo u oko. :shock: 

Ja imam jednu super sjedalicu u autu br. 1, a u autu br. 2 imam staru koju je P već prerastao (ono za nuždu  :Embarassed:  ) i stalno se nakanjujem otići kupiti novu sjedalicu. 

Mislim da je stvarno vrijeme.

----------


## Tea

što hoćete reći da bi i ja trebala kupiti novu sjedalicu budući da je ova JEFTINA? :?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Sad:

----------


## JaMajka

Tea, ti si me prethodno vrlo razveselila svojim pozitivnim iskustvom s gore navedenom autosjedalicom i dala pozitivan impuls u prilog kupnji :D . Ona jest jeftina, ali jednako tako u HAK-u nisu poimenice navedene loše autosjedalice pa je možda baš ova tvoja ta koja zadovoljava. Ja nekako vjerujem da je sigurna, pogotovo kada provjerim podatke koje mi je navela Ančica. Ako ti nije teško pogledaj i ti karakteristike koje su na njoj navedene pa možda uvidiš (na svoju i moju radost  :Laughing:  ) da se ipak radi o sigurnoj autosjedalici 8) .

----------


## dalmatinka

ma ja sam u getrou vidila booster s oznakom  ECE R44
koji je koštao  40 kn 
ustvari je bio običan komad stiropora presvučen tkaninom  :Rolling Eyes:  

tako da oni svašta od certifikata mogu naštampati, što uopće ne mora
odgovarati istini...

----------


## lidac2004

JaMajka,jesu poimence navedene ali ja nisam to napisala....
testirano ih je samo 9,a u prodaji ih sigurno ima puuuno vise....
evo ovako,ovo su stolice koje su testirane a nisu prosle:
Interunion-looney tunes dooby
IWH-remi
IWH-sunny touring
Kids im sitz-speedway
IWH-baby primeur.

Ja sam sjedalicu dobila i sigurna sam da je i ta iz te klase,ali i da sam ja isla kupovati,mislim da bi gledala isto da prodjem sto jeftinije s obzirom da nam financijska situacija ne dozvoljava neke skupe stvari....  :Embarassed: 
Na zalost,vise nam se i ne isplati (financijski) kupovati neku skupu autosjedalicu-nosiljku jer je malena presla 4 mjeseca a i ne vozimo se cesto....
kada budemo kupovali drugu onda cemo malo vise paznje posvetiti tome sta kupujemo.... :/

----------


## JaMajka

Znači CAM ipak nije na popisu  :Grin:   :Rolling Eyes:  . 
Lidac tebi se svakako sada ne isplati kupovati novu nosilicu, ali kada budeš kupovala vjerujem da ih ipak ima kvalitetnih, ali cijenom ipak malo povoljnijih, a da opet nisu iz supermarketa  :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------


## mina

Mene jako zanima ova tema jer ćemo uskoro kupovati veću sjedalicu. Ja sam vidjela neku jeftinu u Mercatoneu, mislim da je isto CAM, tu sam na netu vidjela par puta da se spominje Maxi-cosi, a u Tintiliniću mi prodavačica preporučila Romer. 
Pa bih molila da preporučite što je najbolje, bilo bi bolje i jeftinije, ali cijena nije toliko važna. Ova Romer koju su preporučili je 1700kn. 
I da li postoje veće sjedalice koje su montiraju i unatrag i unaprijed ili sam ja to nešto krivo vidjela na nekoj etiketi? Još se nisam dobro uputila u sve o većim sjedalicama, nisam baš još čitala o tome

----------


## Tea

jamajka, ančica i ostale, moja JEFTINA sjedalica od 329,99 kn iz Getroa marke SAFETY BABY Sprint Francuske prozivodnje ima oznaku ECE R44/03 i ima onaj E2 u krugu i ima tu crvenu kopcu i kljucno pitanje:
DAL JU JA MORAM MIJENJATI????? :?   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  montirana mi je u autu pa tako ne mogu viditi dal ima i rok trajanja (mislim da se ovo pitanje odnosi najviše na ančicu?!!)

----------


## lidac2004

i moja sjedalica-nosiljka je safety baby....
ja sam trazila na googlu njihovu stranicu ali nisam nasla nista :/ 
zna li neko imaju li oni uopce stranicu?

----------


## niki

Nasa je Peg Perego, proizvedena (barem tako pise na samoljepivoj etiketi) u srpnju 2004. U krugu ima E13, i oznaku (ispod kruga) ECE R44/03. Je li ta u redu? Iako, beba nam ima nepunih 6 mjeseci, a imam osjecaj da joj je premala (nekako, kad ju stavimo unutra glavica joj dodje do vrha presvlake).

----------


## ivarica

Ancica je na putu, nisam sigurna koliko cesto ce moci do foruma.
mailati cu joj da ima pitanja za nju, pa kad stigne do neta...

----------


## sasana

> I da li postoje veće sjedalice koje su montiraju i unatrag i unaprijed ili sam ja to nešto krivo vidjela na nekoj etiketi?


I ja sam dosta trazila takvu sjedalicu ta CAMova se moze montirati i prema naprijed i prema nazad. Ja sam se nakon kopanja po testovima odlucila za BEBE CONFORT ISEOS (SAFE SIDE) i narucila u Turbo limacu. Oni ju trenutno nemaju ali su narucili. Model koji imaju je BEBE CONFORT ISEOS TT cijena (1400 kn) i izgled im je isti ali TT se moze montirati samo prema naprijed. To da li se sjedalica moze monitrati naprijed ili nazad vidis po uputstvima gdje ti pise od 0-15 kg ili tako nesto tj od 6 mjeseci nadalje.

----------


## Tea

ja majka, ova moja sjedalica je kao što sam već rekla safety baby i košta u getrou 333,99 kn, a Cam košta oko 550. 
Jesi možda nešto krivo zabrijala? :?   :Laughing:  sad sam bila i provjerila pa čisto da ti kažem da se ne zezneš na blagajni   :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## JaMajka

> ja majka, ova moja sjedalica je kao što sam već rekla safety baby i košta u getrou 333,99 kn, a Cam košta oko 550. 
> Jesi možda nešto krivo zabrijala? :?   sad sam bila i provjerila pa čisto da ti kažem da se ne zezneš na blagajni


Moze biti da sam fakat u brzini pobrkala loncice  :Embarassed: . Rekla sam vec gore, curici je polako bilo dosta shopinga  :Rolling Eyes:  , a ja sam se prvenstveno zagledala u cijenu, upravo kakvu si ti navela 333 kn. Stvarno, moguce da nije CAM. Jos nisam stigla do Getroa u provjeru, ali cu nastojat ovih dana pa cu javiti  :Wink:  . 
Cuj, po ovome sto je prethodno navela Ancica i po ovome sto pise na tvojoj autosjedalici mislim da ne moras mijenjati, to je valjda to (i jako se radujem  :Grin:  ),ali to ce nam ipak ona bolje reci  :Love:  .

----------


## Nika

> Nasa je Peg Perego, proizvedena (barem tako pise na samoljepivoj etiketi) u srpnju 2004. U krugu ima E13, i oznaku (ispod kruga) ECE R44/03. Je li ta u redu? Iako, beba nam ima nepunih 6 mjeseci, a imam osjecaj da joj je premala (nekako, kad ju stavimo unutra glavica joj dodje do vrha presvlake).


niki, PegPerego Primo viaggio?
To je ona sa postoljem...
Napisala si da mislis kako joj je premala, pogledaj u uputama proizvođaća što točno piše, kod nekih stoji do vrha a negdje dopuštaju do otprilike etikete.

Ovdje možete vidjeti tablice sa rezultatima testiranja autosjedalica:

TCS - Touring Club Svizzero (2003./2004.)

ADAC-Test 2003

----------


## mina

> I ja sam dosta trazila takvu sjedalicu ta CAMova se moze montirati i prema naprijed i prema nazad. Ja sam se nakon kopanja po testovima odlucila za BEBE CONFORT ISEOS (SAFE SIDE) i narucila u Turbo limacu. Oni ju trenutno nemaju ali su narucili. Model koji imaju je BEBE CONFORT ISEOS TT cijena (1400 kn) i izgled im je isti ali TT se moze montirati samo prema naprijed. To da li se sjedalica moze monitrati naprijed ili nazad vidis po uputstvima gdje ti pise od 0-15 kg ili tako nesto tj od 6 mjeseci nadalje.


Hvala sasana. U Mercatoneu sam na uputstvu vidjela da se montira i naprijed i natrag i onda u drugom dućanu pitala prodavačicu da pokaže koja se može montirati i naprijed i natrag, pa me žena gledala kao da sam pala s Marsa i veli da tako nešto ne postoji. Da se samo manje sjedalice montiraju unatrag, a ove veće sve moraju biti prema naprijed da se fiksiraju uz sjedalo... Pa sam ja pomislila da sam možda nešto krivo vidjela. Vidjet ću još koju ćemo, tek smo počeli gledati, a nije nam hitno. Zanima me što Ančica kaže i jedva čekam da nam se vrati

----------


## Barbi

Ja imam u uputstvima auta objašnjeno sa slikama kako se montiraju auto-sjedalice kategorije I, II i III, i baš ima nacrtano kako se kategorija II montira i unaprijed i unatrag.
Pa onda valjda mora biti takva sjedalica koja to može.  :Smile:

----------


## Ancica

Curke, ja cu samo na brzaka jer sam na putu, na tudem kompu pa cu na veci dio pitanja probati tek veceras odgovoriti.

Samo da velim da da, postoje konvertibilne autosjedalice odnosno sjedalice koje se montiraju prema naprijed i otraga.

----------


## Lutonjica

ma ne morate više raspravljati - definitivno postoje sjedalice koje se mogu montirati i prema naprijed i prema otraga, ja ih gledala i dirala u dućanu   :Wink:  
jedini problem je što, iako na njima piše 0-15 kg, nisu pogodne za novorođenčad i male bebe, čak ni kad se montiraju prema nazad. tako da ne vidim neku prednost u njima, jer svejedno morate kupiti sjedalicu za novorođenče...
one su možda dobre za mama koje u početku furaju bebe u autu u košarama, a nadam se da ih ovdje baš i nema jer znamo da to NIJE sigurno...

----------


## Lutonjica

ancica u sekundu se pratimo   :Wink:

----------


## lidac2004

> niki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nasa je Peg Perego, proizvedena (barem tako pise na samoljepivoj etiketi) u srpnju 2004. U krugu ima E13, i oznaku (ispod kruga) ECE R44/03. Je li ta u redu? Iako, beba nam ima nepunih 6 mjeseci, a imam osjecaj da joj je premala (nekako, kad ju stavimo unutra glavica joj dodje do vrha presvlake).
> 
> 
> niki, PegPerego Primo viaggio?
> To je ona sa postoljem...
> Napisala si da mislis kako joj je premala, pogledaj u uputama proizvođaća što točno piše, kod nekih stoji do vrha a negdje dopuštaju do otprilike etikete.
> ...



ja ne mogu otvoriti ni jednu stranicu koju si navela... :?

----------


## ivarica

lidac, izbrisi url na kraju linka

----------


## lidac2004

> lidac, izbrisi url na kraju linka


thanks,uspjela...  :Kiss:

----------


## Tea

od ove moje uputstva kažu da se može montirati i prema naprijed i obrnuto, naravno na prednje sjedalo samo u slučaju kad nema airbaga iako se ja uopće ne slažem sa montiranjem ikakve sjedalice na prednje sjedalo. ančica, šta ti kažeš? :/

----------


## niki

> niki (napisa): 
> Nasa je Peg Perego, proizvedena (barem tako pise na samoljepivoj etiketi) u srpnju 2004. U krugu ima E13, i oznaku (ispod kruga) ECE R44/03. Je li ta u redu? Iako, beba nam ima nepunih 6 mjeseci, a imam osjecaj da joj je premala (nekako, kad ju stavimo unutra glavica joj dodje do vrha presvlake). 
> 
> 
> niki, PegPerego Primo viaggio? 
> To je ona sa postoljem... 
> Napisala si da mislis kako joj je premala, pogledaj u uputama proizvođaća što točno piše, kod nekih stoji do vrha a negdje dopuštaju do otprilike etikete.


Da, primo viaggio

----------


## Ancica

OK, evo mene konacno :D

U svezi autosjedalica koje ne prolaze testove:

Koliko sam ja upoznata (ali moguce je da nisam dobro), nazalost sistem atestiranja sjedalica u Europi nije toliko striktan koliko u nekim drugim regijama.   

Npr.  u Kanadi (otkud dolazim), a mislim i u SAD, sistem je slijedeci.  Proizvodac dizajnira i proizvede sjedalicu koju onda sam mora samostalno testirati kako bi potvrdio da zaista zadovoljava kanadsku regulaciju koja definira minimalni standard koji taj tip sjedalice mora zadovoljavati.  

Prije nego dobije potvrdu da tu sjedalicu moze pustiti na kanadsko trziste, proizvodac mora predati svu dokumentacijukanadskom Ministarstvu transporta sto se tice testiranja koja pokazuje da taj model zaista zadovoljava odredbe regulacije.  Nakon toga proizvodac dobije dozvolu i pusti taj model u prodaju.  

Nakon sto model stigne na police trgovina, Ministarstvo transporta posalje nekoliko svojih ljudi u soping, kupe pet-sest sjedalica tog modela iz nekoliko trgovina (bas kupe, kao normalni kupci, tako da proizvodac ne moze znati koja ce sjedalica zavrsiti u njihovim rukama) i onda ministarstvo zasebno testira i provjerava da li su rezultati zaista onakvi kakve je prilozio proizvodac kada je trazio dozvolu za prodaju.  Ukoliko jesu, sjedalica ostaje u prodaji, ukoliko nisu, sjedalica se povlaci iz prodaje ili, ako je problem rjesiv,  sjedalice se adaptiraju tako da zaista zadovoljavaju regulaciju.

Ovdje pomaze i to sto regulacija o sjedalicama takoder obvezuje proizvodace da sa svakom sjedalicom priloze formular s kojim kupac moze registrirati (kod proizvodaca) svoju sjedalicu tako da, ukoliko se otkrije kakav problem sa sjedalicom, proizvodac moze (i MORA) obavijestiti vlasnike takve sjedalice da postoji problem te je zamijeniti ili adaptirati kako bi se problem uklonio.

Takoder, ukoliko neki vlasnik sjedalice uoci kakav problem s njegovom sjedalicom, on taj problem prijavi ministarstvu (a u ministarstvu uvijek ima netko tko ce toj osobi odgovoriti/pomoci/savjetovati je), ministarstvo ce razmotriti problem. Ukoliko ono smatra da je potrebna akcija veceg obima kao sto je povlacenje odredenog modela, ili odredene grupe sjedalica odredenog modela (recimo sve sjedalice tog i tog modela, te i te marke, proizvedene izmedu sijecnja i travnja 2004. g.), ili adaptacija odredenog modela ili podgrupe odredenog modela, o tome ce obavijestiti proizvodaca te javnost putem svojih internet stranica, a proizvodac mora obavijestiti takoder putem svojih internet stranica te direktnim kontaktom s onima koje ima registrirane kao vlasnike tih sjedalica koje imaju problem.

Za razliku od ovog sistema kontrole kvalitete sjedalica, u Europi je sistem drugaciji (po mojim saznanjima).  U Europi sjedalice dobiju dozvolu za proizvodnju na osnovu kompjuterskih simulacija te testiranja prototipa.  Ako prototip zadovoljava odredbe regulacije ECE R44/03, proizvodac dobiva dozvolu da izgradi sjedalicu po tom prototipu i pusti je u proizvodnju.  Nakon toga ne postoje kontrole (da li je, npr., sjedalica koja je pustena u proizvodnju zaista u skladu s prototipom i da li zaista zadovoljava odredbe regulacije) sjedalica koje su na trzistu, osim nezavisne od strane organizacija kao sto su ADAC i sl.

Zbog ove rupe u procesu - manjka kontrole kvalitete samih sjedalica nakon sto su proizvedene - dolazi do ovakvih problema kao sto je postojanje sjedalica na trzistu koje u stvari ne zadovoljavaju minimalni standard odreden regulacijom ECE R44/03.

Ovo je boljka europskog procesa po pitanju sjedalica i tu nazalost ne mozemo nista (osim mozda koristiti se rezultatima testova autosjedalica testiranim od strane nezavisnih organizacija).  Eventualno da stisnemo barem nasu vladu   :Wink:   da uvede ovaj minimum a to je da imaju nekog tko ce se brinuti o primjedbama i problemima na koje ljudi naidu kod koristenja njihovih autosjedalica, da nesto po tom pitanju i cini, te da uvede obvezu proizvodacima da obavijesti kupce njihovih sjedalica ukoliko su upoznati s nekim problemom odredene sjedalice koji moze ugroziti sigurnost djeteta u njoj.

----------


## Ancica

> od ove moje uputstva kažu da se može montirati i prema naprijed i obrnuto, naravno na prednje sjedalo samo u slučaju kad nema airbaga iako se ja uopće ne slažem sa montiranjem ikakve sjedalice na prednje sjedalo. ančica, šta ti kažeš? :/


Prvo, po hrvatskom zakonu, nema veze sto pise u uputstvima, sjedalica ne smije na prednje sjedalo (djeca mlada od 12 godina smiju se voziti samo na straznjem).

Sto se tice same sigurnosti, definitivno je sigurnije za dijete da bude na straznjem sjedistu, po mogucnosti u sredini.  Na straznjem sjedistu (a posebno u sredini) dijete je najdalje od tocke udarca kod velike vecine sudara pa stoga i pod najmanjim rizikom da bude ozbiljno povrijedeno. 

Takoder, dijete na prednjem sjedistu je predmet odvlacenja vozaceve paznje sa ceste, gdje bi ona trebala biti usmjerena u svakom trenutku tijekom voznje.  Samo skretanje pogleda na bebu na suvozacevo sjedalo na sekundu moze rezultirati tragedijom.

Bolje uplakana i sigurna beba na straznjem sjedistu nego utjesena i mrtva na prednjem.

----------


## Ancica

> ja majka, ova moja sjedalica je kao što sam već rekla safety baby i košta u getrou 333,99 kn, a Cam košta oko 550. 
> Jesi možda nešto krivo zabrijala? :?   sad sam bila i provjerila pa čisto da ti kažem da se ne zezneš na blagajni


Tea, Safty baby je jako lose prosla na OEAMTC testu za 2003. g. , vidi OEAMTC 2003.  Neznam kaj da ti velim.

Isto, zabrinjava me sto ne mogu naci nikakvu referencu za CAM-ovu sjedalicu koja se montira prema naprijed i prema otraga a koja je svjezija od 2000. g. (jedina koju nalazim je CAMova Bye Bye za novorodencad).  Jel moze netko provjeriti kad je slijedeci put u ducanu gdje se prodaju, koji im je datum proizvodnje te tocno tko je proizvodac sjedalice?

----------


## Ancica

A-ha. Sad vidim da je ivarica vec stavila link na OEAMTC.

----------


## Ancica

> ma ne morate više raspravljati - definitivno postoje sjedalice koje se mogu montirati i prema naprijed i prema otraga, ja ih gledala i dirala u dućanu   
> jedini problem je što, iako na njima piše 0-15 kg, nisu pogodne za novorođenčad i male bebe, čak ni kad se montiraju prema nazad. tako da ne vidim neku prednost u njima, jer svejedno morate kupiti sjedalicu za novorođenče...


Tehnicki, one su skroz OK i za najmanje bebe, jedino sto je obicno kod njih problem da je, kada se montiraju prema nazad, naslon prestrm pa se pod podnozje sjedalice mora podmetnuti zarolani rucnik ili dekica kako bi se kut naslona ublazio na 45 stupnjeva.  Al cinjenica je da bebe izgledaju sitnicke sitnicke u njima :D

----------


## Ancica

> ma ja sam u getrou vidila booster s oznakom  ECE R44
> koji je koštao  40 kn 
> ustvari je bio običan komad stiropora presvučen tkaninom


Za booster u stvari nije potrebna neka visoka tehnologija.  Ono sto je kod boostera bitno da zaista funkcionira kako treba kod pozicioniranja pojasa preko dijeteta (donji dio preko zdjelice, gornji preko sredine ramena) te da ne fleksa pod djetetovom tezinom. Pomaze i ako je materijal od kojeg je napravljen takav da apsorbira silu udarca (kao sto je recimo stiropor koji se koristi kod kaciga za bicikliste i kod drugih sportova, ili neki drugi tip materijala/dizajna).

Naravno, svaki booster bi trebao imati oznaku atesta (u Europi ECE R44/03).

----------


## Ancica

I da zavrsim moju tiradu   :Laughing:  ...

Ono sto je u stvari najbitnije je da bilo koja sjedalica, bila na vrhu popisa sa prekrasnim ocjenama bilo na dnu popisa sa minimalnim ocjenama, NIJE SIGURNA ukoliko se ne koristi ispravno.  To znaci:

- sjedalica zaista mora, po djetetovom stupnju razvoja, odgovarati djetetu
- sjedalica mora biti cvrsto i ispravno montirana za sjediste automobila
- dijete mora biti cvrsto i ispravno biti vezano pojasom sjedalice

Ukoliko i samo jedan od ovih uvjeta nije zadovoljen, bez obzira koliko je dobra sjedalica, djetetova sigurnost je ugrozena.

----------


## mina

Romer kid izgleda najbolja, ali od kojeg mjeseca/godine može u nju? Piše II/III. Da li bi ja trebala tražiti I? Kad se uopće mjenjaju sjedalice? Znam, ovu malu kad preraste (oko godinu dana, kad sjedi, a pisalo se i bolje što duže da bude okrenuta unatrag, zato sam mislila uzeti neku koja se okreće unatrag, pa poslije okrenem unaprijed. Ne mislim na prednje-stražnjenje sjedalo, kao što je netko napisao. Stella je uvijek na stražnjem) Jel i ove veće idu po nekoj dobi, ima neke razlike... Vidjela sam i ono samo kao "podmetač" (ne znam kak da nazovem) koje ide najzadnje... 
Planiramo Stelli uskoro kupiti veću sjedalicu, ova joj je već "naknap"... Da ju odmah okrenem naprijed? Možda su glupa pitanja al stvarno ne znam ništa... Ne pouzdajem se previše u prodavače jer ni oni baš ne znaju, osim preporučiti najskuplju...

----------

